

What happens when you piss off the Internet - buf
http://bufr.tumblr.com/post/19112788402/dont-piss-off-the-internet

======
zinbiel
Interesting story but I'll just be honest: I really dislike your type of
humour. The video was painful to watch. Maybe that helped to get some hatred.
I hope you get your game funded.

